# Santoro Lascia. Anno Uno al posto di Servizio Pubblico su La7.



## admin (6 Maggio 2014)

Dal prossimo Giovedì 8 Maggio 2014, Servizio Pubblico di Michele Santoro lascerà il posto ad "Anno Uno", nuovo programma politico di La7 condotto da Giulia Innocenzi (che ha affiancato Santoro nel suo programma). L'ospite della prima puntata del nuovo format sarà il Premier Matteo Renzi. In studio saranno presenti 24 giovani ed 1 o 2 politici.

E Servizio Pubblico? Tornerà il prossimo anno. Queste le parole di Santoro:"C'è stato un confronto con Cairo. Ci ha convinto. Ripartire l'anno venturo".


----------



## Marilson (6 Maggio 2014)

Il programma si chiama Announo in realta'


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2014)

Già faceva pena prima, figuriamoci ora con la Innocenzi


----------



## vota DC (9 Maggio 2014)

Chi ha visto la prima puntata? L'hanno fatta proprio il giorno prima del treno storico a vapore!


----------



## andre (10 Maggio 2014)

Renzi sembrava un gigante in confronto a quelli che c'erano in studio. La Innocenzi non è in grado e gli applausi finti per Renzi sono stati veramente imbarazzanti.


----------

